# Willow Creek Poodles?



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

AH!!! I found a 5 year old spoo for sale!!! Her owner is a breeder and is retiring her. Anyone heard of Willow Creek Poodles? In 100 mile house, BC

Also, they don't own cats and I've got 3 at home... What are the chances that would end badly if she's never seen one before?
Her name is Alley!
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Willow-creek-standard-poodles/115792388456795

I don't see an actual website other than the facebook page  but this is her ad I found
Female Standard Poodle | dogs, puppies for sale | Vancouver | Kijiji
Opinions?


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Well I got Brandon 6 months ago at 4yrs. We have 1 5lb cat and I decided to take a chance getting him. What I did was have him on a leash for 5 days, and let my cat have free run of the house. Things worked out just great. He is fabulous with my cat, of course he'll run after her because she teases him and he wants to play. She is to fast for him and can hide easily. The main thing I would say that make sure he knows the come command. In the beginning if Brandon would run after her I would distract him by calling him to come and give him a treat and say stay. Now they live in peace and harmony together. It's really quite cute they respect each other. Here they are.






























?Suddenly?


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

Awesome, so are you pretty impressed with them? (willow creek I mean) even though the dog you got was 4? It's going to be a 6 hour drive one way for me to pick her up so I want to make sure that I'm not going to turn around as soon as I get there lol


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Is the breeders name Esther Neuman? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I googled Willow Creek and all I got was Pudelpointers....somebody who breeds the two together. I hope that isn't the same. I couldn't see where they're located or anything. I'd want to make sure this person who has this dog is reputable or that the dog came from someone reputable...health tested parents, some kind of proof of that, show or working titles. Do you know anything about this place?


----------



## Cailin77 (Jul 21, 2012)

I'm all for getting adult dogs (I got Brody as a 3yo)... But I would be very cautious about getting a dog that hasn't been around cats. I have two cats that have been around dogs their entire lives- they have absolutely no fear of dogs, which could be very dangerous if I brought the wrong dog into my household! Poodles are a hunting breed, which makes me even more cautious. Actually, my number one priority when looking for an mpoo was making sure that my cats would be safe. Thankfully, Brody came from a multiple pet household and is very tolerant of my cats.

It is difficult to tell from the facebook page, but doesn't look like the breeder does anything with their poodles other than breeding. That would worry me. I would want a breeder who shows, or who does agility or hunting trails or some form of work. I would also looking into what health testing (if any) that they do.


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

Poodlebeguiled: Nope, they just breed standard poodles lol. Yeah, there's no actual website 
I just asked them about health testing and stuff.
Also no, not Esther Neuman
Barb S. is the one I've been contacting.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Well, if there's no website, is there anyone you know or the Poodle club for that area where you can find out about this person? I would keep looking if I couldn't get any info about them. It could save a lot of heart ache and money down the road to do plenty of research on the breeder.


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

Thanks, I'm trying to make sure to pick a healthy dog, I just know nothing about what to ask them about. 
I learned from Sawyer that finding a proper breeder is important. I miss him


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Ok so I have been searching everything I can find on this breeder. A lot of red flags pop up for me. First it is very hard to find any info on the breeder. There is no name or anything to identify her/him. No info on health testing. No info on showing or competing no pedigrees nothing except what is on her Facebook page and her adds on kijii. Personally I would have a ton of questions for the breeder and they would need to be answered correctly and proven with proper documentation before I would consider getting a dog from her/him. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

Thanks. I was kind of figuring it was red flags that they didn't provide any info really but I wanted to pretend it was just that they didn't know how to do computer stuff...
They also seemed to be able to just sell her to anyone... They didn't ask me anything.
I miss my spoo Being without on right now is just brutal, I'm feeling desperate again 
So she replied with this
"She hasn't been health tested but you can check her health history by going to Poodlepedigree.com and querying Willow Creek Alley Cat. She has never been shown but I did agility with her when she was a year old"
I guess it'll be a no 
I feel weird, like I'm posting terrible things about them and I really have no idea... So in case they or someone else reads and asks... I haven't actually met them, they could be wonderful people with happy and very healthy dogs and we could be wrong... but yeah 
aww man


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Umm Pudlepointers are a breed not a mixed breed. The breed was first started in 1881 and was a recognized breed before 1956 when the first ones were imported to the US. The Pudelpointer Club Of North America


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I stand corrected Spindledreams. I only spent a nano second on that website and didn't do research.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Sawyersmomma said:


> Thanks. I was kind of figuring it was red flags that they didn't provide any info really but I wanted to pretend it was just that they didn't know how to do computer stuff...
> They also seemed to be able to just sell her to anyone... They didn't ask me anything.
> I miss my spoo Being without on right now is just brutal, I'm feeling desperate again


I am so sorry about your loss and I know how that yearning must feel to you. But don't let your desperation or intense want steer you in the wrong direction. Do spend due diligence on your search. You'll be glad you did. ((hugs))

Yep another red flag that they didn't ask you a thing. I'd move on.


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

K Thanks for the help!
I know, I have to keep being patient! I keep getting so tempted by dogs. Someone was selling Newfies and I've always loved them and I was like "No! You're waiting for a standard poodle. In the future you don't know what's going to happen so you better make sure you get the dog you want instead of settling for now and realizing you actually can't handle another after that!"

It's so frustrating though!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

It is so frustrating and patience is a very difficult thing, especially when you have cute little puppy dog eyes staring back at you. I remember how difficult it was for you with Sawyer and don't want you to have to go through that again. Stay strong and your Spoo will find you eventually. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

In this day of doodles and poo crosses it is easy to jump to conclusions. I happen to know a little about them because I was interested in the North American Versatile Hunting Dog Association at one time. I have always had a thing for Wirehaired Pointing Griffons and of course that lead me to the NAVHDA and other interesting things. 
As I tell the breeders of the ones I see locally I love the breed but until I am the type of owner they should have I will not get one.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

I am going to ride on the other side of the track on this thread. This dog is going to need a home. 

Do they have any vet records on the dog that they can send to you. Maybe you could get your own vet to review. 

I do agree that she shouldn't let desperation lead her in the wrong direction. But, we all know about breeders dumping dogs when they are done. What if Sawyersmomma gets a great dog? I'm just hypothesizing here... 

Sawyersmomma...go read the sticky on getting a pup and the questions to ask...and see if they can answer any of those questions to your satisfaction. One thing that you really don't want is an expensive health problem...so do your due diligence. Be cautious... and do your digging. Just MHO.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I would be cautious with an older dog not familiar with cats although I am sure there are people on PF who have done it and it has worked out great. Sunny's breeder purposely has an older female cat that lets the poodle puppies crawl on her, etc., and familiarize the pups with cats since she is not sure where the puppies will end up. That said, why not call the breeder and see what she thinks?


----------



## Milo Doodle (Feb 28, 2014)

Today my wife and I visited Willow Creek Enterprises in Alberta (also known as U2 Standard Poodles) with our pup. This breeder does show up on dogsincanada.com http://www.dogsincanada.com/wordpress/wp-content/Breeds/Poodle_Std.pdf. This is a different Willow Creek than the one listed in the Facebook link which is in British Columbia.

Esther seemed like a very nice lady. We spent about 2.5 hours there to see how our pup interacted with the her dogs. Currently, she has 2 litters available for sale. One of which the sire and dame were on-site and the other she did not have the dam, so we felt a bit skeptical. 

Overall, the dogs seem well cared for with good disposition. We're considering a male from a 7 month old litter where the parents were on-site, but the puppies are not registered. When asked why they weren't registered and she told us she didn't want to register them because they are neutered/spayed and not going to be use for breeding. I asked to see the records of the parents but she wasn't very forthcoming. She flipped though a binder with a registration of one of her show dogs (not the parents), and showed some pictures from some of her dog shows. Her website does have some pedigrees including the sire "Bomber" of the litter. 

http://www.u2pups.com/pedigrees/Bomber Pedigree.PDF

Upon further research of Bomber's parents it appears they are from a reputable breeder (Cabryn Poodles) in New Jersey. Bomber's father appears to be a Champion from Ontario which kind of makes sense how the bloodline made it's way to Canada.

Any reviews of this breeder is much appreciated. We've reached out to a family that left a testimony on her website and are waiting to see how their poodle is doing health wise. She did mention her website is very out dated and I believe she had hired someone else to create the site for her.


----------

